# too much suface agitation



## edmond (Aug 9, 2004)

I have a 30g planted tank with a rhom. Just recently I got a powerhead so the rhom can swim in the current, But I noticed that there is now quite a bit of surface agitation. I belive that I've heard that this is not good for plants due to excesive amount of gas exchange.

Thanks 
Ed


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Yes, you can: a possible consequence could be very low CO2 levels, which is bad for plants.
But to be honest, I don't know where the line too much (bad for fish)/not enough (bad for plants) CO2 lies - I think it varies from tank to tank, as no tank is the same as far as plant-/livestock, surface gas exchange, filtration and water chemistry, etc. are concerned)


----------



## edmond (Aug 9, 2004)

thanks. I just found out that I can put my powerhead under water, so I'll see if that cuts down on the surface motion.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

If you aren't injecting CO2 then surface agitation won't matter much. The amount of CO2 your fish and the bacteria in the tank contribute to the water is pretty low and your levels are probably more or less at equilibrium with the atmosphere. Difusion only works when you're moving from a higher concentration to a lower concentration, so your CO2 isn't going to really difuse out of your water and into the atmosphere in a particularly noticeable amount.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

As Jonas said it depends and varies on each tank setup.....What types of plants you have?


----------

